
Click on the tile that has a different color - colinprince
http://game.ioxapp.com/color/?
======
wcarss
After running across this game a few days ago, I became curious if playing it
would develop any sort of skill, or at least if my scores would improve over
time.

Over about a week of casual (and briefly, obsessive) playing, I kept track of
my scores in a text file.

Within 30 games or so, my score had climbed from 26 on the first game to
normally 42-44, topping at 46. Over probably 50 more games, I did not notice
any further increase in average or top score.

During that second block of 50ish games, the novelty of keeping track wore
off, and I deleted the file. If I play now (after a few hundred games), I am
still hoping for a high 40s score, and feel as though I have made serious
mistakes with a score in the low 30s.

Other factors to consider: I have been "watching" television through most of
the games (>70%), which is to say listening and occasionally glancing from the
game to the show. Also, I noted some games where I spent time speaking out
loud to other people in the room, and found that my scores were consistently
lower on those (29-33).

From this (pathetic) study, it appears that the skill of playing this game can
be developed through casual effort, but only to a limited extent. The
structure of the game -- specifically, failing to continue to get harder past
score 32 or so -- may contribute to this.

The skill being improved may or may not be colour-difference detection,
because mouse accuracy and speed of decision matter a lot in this game as
well.

/pretending to run a study

------
MarvinYork
I was looking forward to getting told which web sites I visited recently. What
a bummer...

------
ferrari8608
It's a shame this is blocked at work. I tried it at home on my PC, and I can't
seem to get past lv23. This monitor, an Acer, was purchased specifically
because it was one of the cheapest 1080's available at the time with favorable
reviews. It's calibrated for contrast and gamma, but that doesn't seem to be
enough. One of my monitors at work, however, is a calibrated Dell UltraSharp
IPS. I managed to score a 7 with it on a color recognition test[1] that was
posted here on HN a couple of weeks ago.

[1] [http://www.xrite.com/online-color-test-
challenge](http://www.xrite.com/online-color-test-challenge)

------
agumonkey
鑑定結果，你是【色狼lv87】！要不要通知下小伙伴們呢？

also the memory game is nice to train ... well visual memory.

[http://game.ioxapp.com/memtest/](http://game.ioxapp.com/memtest/)

You got 168 , look like 30 years old.

------
Lorem678
Fun game.

setInterval( function(){ $("#box span").click() },1);

------
jbrooksuk
My message said:

> 鑑定結果，你是【色狼lv31】！要不要通知下小伙伴們呢？

Which Google Translate, translates to:

> Identification results, you are [pervert lv31]! Not to notice little friends
> do?

Why am I a pervert?

~~~
BetaCygni
I suppose it uses CSS to steal your browsing history.

~~~
probably_wrong
I thought the same, but apparently it's not the case.

For those that have not seen that post before: simple proof of concept[1] and
a game[2] that will try to steal your browsing history. Obvious warning:
visiting those sites might lead to your browsing history being stolen.

[1][http://tinsnail.neocities.org/](http://tinsnail.neocities.org/) (
[http://lcamtuf.blogspot.de/2013/05/some-harmless-old-
fashion...](http://lcamtuf.blogspot.de/2013/05/some-harmless-old-fashioned-
fun-with-css.html)

------
gauravagarwalr
Can't make out the difference between the purple coloured tiles. Color-
blindness?

~~~
iak8god
> Can't make out the difference between the purple coloured tiles. Color-
> blindness?

If you're actually wondering, here's a pretty good test:
[http://enchroma.com/test/instructions/](http://enchroma.com/test/instructions/)
That site is trying to sell you something, but my results there are consistent
with others, e.g.
[http://colorvisiontesting.com/ishihara.htm](http://colorvisiontesting.com/ishihara.htm)

------
joshdance
色郎lv22 hooray. I didn't notice the timer until the end.

------
sparkzilla
Cool. I was able to get to level 29.

~~~
k_
Level 35 :) Damn this red one was hard..

Cool concept anyway

------
london888
26.

------
alimoeeny
suspicious.

